# Precision Port Measurments



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone know the cutout diameter of the 4" Precision Ports. I have some on order and I'm trying to get ahead in the build. Also what is the OD of the tube? THanks so much. Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't, but are these from Parts Express? If so, their tech support guys are fantastic and I'm sure they'd have that info handy. Worth a call anyways.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Precision Ports are designed to use the inside flare as a template, it is approximately 6.25" diameter.

But as Steve from Precision Sound Products recommends:

_"If you do not have it yet, we always suggest that you have the Precision Port in hand before making any cuts on your enclosure."

_OD of the tube that I have is 4 and 3/16ths.


----------

